# quoi que ce soit



## denizkeen

"quoi que ce sois " ca veut dire quoi exactement


----------



## Stéphane89

En général on emploie ça pour dire 'Peut importe ce que c'est' .


----------



## Paulinne

Ou bien "n'importe quoi", n'est-ce pas?
P.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Paulinne said:
			
		

> Ou bien "n'importe quoi", n'est-ce pas?
> P.


 
Bonsoir, C'est vrai, les 2 expressions sont proches, mais ne sont pas équivalentes. Voici quelques exemples:

*1° Quoi que ce soit*

*  - Si vous avez besoin de quoi que ce soit, n'hésitez pas à le demander*
*  -Il n'est pas parvenu à faire quoi que ce soit de ce qu'il avait envisagé*
*  -S'il manque quoi que ce soit sur la table, il le remarque immédiatement.*
*  -L'accident s'est produit , mais le conducteur n'était pas responsable en quoi que ce soit*

*2° N'importe quoi *

*   - Il peut arriver n'importe quoi*
*   - Ne dis pas n'importe quoi; on finira par ne plus te croire*
*   -J'ai tellement faim que je mangerais n'importe quoi*
*   -Pour faire une salade, on ne met pas n'importe quoi avec n'importe quoi*

Il n'est pas possible dans ces phrases d'utiliser l'autre expression. Il me semble que "quoi que ce soit" est moins utilisé que "n'importe quoi" et qu'il a toujours une valeur absolue: c'est tout ou rien. La phrase 1 veut dire: "Si vous avez besoin de tout ce dont vous pouvez avoir besoin..."; la phrase 4: "...le conducteur n'était responsable en rien".

"N'importe quoi" veut dire " une chose quelconque"; ce pronom indéfini est souvent péjoratif; quelque chose de sans valeur, qui ne mérite pas réflexion.
Il serait intéressant d'avoir d'autres avis.


----------



## Paulinne

Merciiii de m'avoir corrigé  et informé ...  (ah !! En écrivant cette phrase je viens de découvrire quelquechose qui m'intéresse... - est-ce que je devrais écrire: _merci de m'avoir corrigé*e *er informé*e* _si je suis une fille (il me semble qu'il devrait y être l'accord mais je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi...) ??) 
Merci en avance 

P.

(C'est génial qu'on trouve toujours de nouveaux problemes  )


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le sens de n'importe quoi, on pourrait avor , par exemple:

- Ici, c'est super ! On nous laisse faire quoi que ce soit (n'importe quoi = tout ce qu'on veut).

- N'hésite pas, si tu as un problème, dis-le-moi. Tu sais bien que je ferai quoi que ce soit pour toi (n'importe quoi, tout ce que je peux, tout ce que tu me demandes).

Oui, mets-toi au féminin quand tu dis _: merci de m'avoir corrigé*e *et informé*e*_ . 

Le "m' ", c'est le complément direct du verbe, il est placé devant le verbe avoir, donc on accorde le participe passé avec le complément direct ( et comme tu es une fille...)

Gévy


----------



## Anne345

Gévy said:
			
		

> - Ici, c'est super ! On nous laisse faire quoi que ce soit (n'importe quoi = tout ce qu'on veut).
> 
> - N'hésite pas, si tu as un problème, dis-le-moi. Tu sais bien que je ferai quoi que ce soit pour toi (n'importe quoi, tout ce que je peux, tout ce que tu me demandes).


 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de justification, mais je n'utiliserai jamais _quoi que ce soit"_ dans ce contexte. Il me semble que c'est _quoi que ce soit"_ comme complément d'objet qui me choque. 
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Honour

je me demande si le sens de l'expression *quoi qu'il en soit* et cette expression sont pareils?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Anne345 said:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver de justification, mais je n'utiliserai jamais _quoi que ce soit"_ dans ce contexte. Il me semble que c'est _quoi que ce soit"_ comme complément d'objet qui me choque.
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?


Je suis du même avis, sans pouvoir donner plus d'explication que mon impression. 
Mais je suis sûre que quelqu'un (Gève ?) va nous trouver l'Explication.


----------



## geve

Anne345 said:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver de justification, mais je n'utiliserai jamais _quoi que ce soit"_ dans ce contexte. Il me semble que c'est _quoi que ce soit"_ comme complément d'objet qui me choque.
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?


Je suis dans le même cas, je préfèrerais "n'importe quoi" à "quoi que ce soit" dans les deux exemples de Gévy (pardon Gévy !) 
Néanmoins, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de complément d'objet. 
Par exemple, la phrase _N'hésite pas à me dire si je peux faire quoi que ce soit pour t'aider_ (1) me paraît tout à fait naturelle.

Alors pourquoi celle-ci : _Tu sais bien que je ferai* quoi que ce soit pour toi_ (2) me fait-elle tiquer ?  

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt lié au degré de certitude ?
La phrase 2 est une affirmation : _Dis quelque chose, et je le ferai. Je ferai tout ce que tu me demanderas_. 
Dans la phrase 1, on n'est pas sûr que la personne ait besoin de quelque chose. _Je ferai ce que tu me demanderas, si tu as quelque chose à demander_.
Il me semble que ça rejoint ce que disait JF. _N'importe quoi_ sous-entend "tout", alors que _quoi que ce soit_ signifie plutôt "quelque chose (qui reste hypothétique)".
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Ne faudrait-il pas un subjonctif ici ? "Je ferais n'importe quoi (si tu me le demandais)" ?




			
				Turk said:
			
		

> je me demande si le sens de l'expression *quoi qu'il en soit* et cette expression sont pareils?


_Quoi qu'il en soit_ s'utilise différemment, avec un sens proche de "malgré tout", peu importe ce qui vient d'être dit ou ce qui adviendra... Le TLFi dit "en tout état de cause".


[ edit: trop facile, Karine, tu avais repéré que je répondais à ce fil depuis 1/2h  ]


----------



## mickaël

D'accord avec Gève. 



			
				geve said:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi celle-ci : _Tu sais bien que je ferai* quoi que ce soit pour toi_ (2) me fait-elle tiquer ?
> [...]
> *Ne faudrait-il pas un subjonctif ici ? "Je ferais n'importe quoi (si tu me le demandais)" ?


Un conditionnel plutôt ?


----------



## zaby

Turk said:
			
		

> je me demande si le sens de l'expression *quoi qu'il en soit* et cette expression sont pareils?


 
Non, *quoi qu'il en soit* est différent, cela signifie plutôt *de toute façon*, *en tout cas. *(anyway en anglais)

ex: _Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne ferais pas n'importe quoi. _

edit : Il faudra que je remette mes yeux en face des trous, je n'avais pas vu que tu avais déjà répondu Geve - désolée


----------



## geve

mickaël said:
			
		

> D'accord avec Gève.
> 
> 
> Un conditionnel plutôt ?


Rhaaaaaâ !! Il faut savoir que les mots "conditionnel" et "subjonctif" sont rangés dans la même case de mon petit cerveau. Alors forcément, c'est pas toujours le bon qui sort (c'est même souvent le mauvais)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Bon, apparemment, je suis toute seule à baragouiner comme ça !!! Chez nous, on disait ça, c'est peut-être un emploi régional. Ou tout simplement un mauvais usage qu'on en a fait à la maison... Ça se peut bien.

Geve, je n'ai pas voulu mettre un conditionnel parce que je ne voulais y mettre aucune condition D). J'ai mis le futur exprès pour montrer ma décision était ferme. C'est raté ? Snif, snif... Je ne sais plus parler français !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
"quoi que ce soit" = quelque chose de défini, mais dont, moi, je ne connais pas les caractéristiques.

_Puis-je dire "j'interdis quoi que ce soit" ?_
c'est à dire que j'interdis quelque chose sans en connaître les caractéristiques, alors, c'est que j'interdis tout.
"Ici, on nous interdit de faire quoi que ce soit" est cohérent et signifie que tout est interdit.

_Puis-je dire "je permets quoi que ce soit"_
Lorsque je permets, je définis ce que je permets et, à priori, je ne permets pas le reste. Donc, si je permets "quoi que ce soit", c'est que j'autorise une chose définie, pas le reste, mais je ne sais ni ce que je permets, ni ce que j'interdis. Je suis en contradiction! Soit je peux préciser ce que je permets, soit je permets tout!
"Ici, on nous permet quoi que ce soit" est donc incohérent puisqu'il y a contradiction interne!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

"Je suis dans le même cas, je préfèrerais "n'importe quoi" à "quoi que ce soit" dans les deux exemples de Gévy (pardon Gévy !) 
Néanmoins, je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de complément d'objet. 
Par exemple, la phrase _N'hésite pas à me dire si je peux faire quoi que ce soit pour t'aider_ (1) me paraît tout à fait naturelle.

Alors pourquoi celle-ci : _Tu sais bien que je ferai* quoi que ce soit pour toi_ (2) me fait-elle tiquer ?  

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt lié au degré de certitude ?
La phrase 2 est une affirmation : _Dis quelque chose, et je le ferai. Je ferai tout ce que tu me demanderas_. 
Dans la phrase 1, on n'est pas sûr que la personne ait besoin de quelque chose. _Je ferai ce que tu me demanderas, si tu as quelque chose à demander_."(GEVE)

Je partage ton avis: "quoique ce soit" ne paraît pas pas pouvoir s'employer facilement dans les phrases affirmatives. Et dans les négatives? Que penser de:
"On ne nous laisse pas faire quoi que ce soit" ?
La phrase me paraît admissible, mais bien tarabiscotée pour dire tout simplement: "On ne nous laisse rien faire"!

Si je ne me trompe pas sur le sens de cette phrase, "quoi que ce soit" n'est pas l'équivalent de "n'importe quoi", puisque:
"On ne nous laisse pas faire n'importe quoi" est à l'évidence différent de "on ne nous laisse rien faire".


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,


			
				J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> Je partage ton avis: "quoi que ce soit" ne paraît pas pas pouvoir s'employer facilement dans les phrases affirmatives. Et dans les négatives? Que penser de:
> "On ne nous laisse pas faire quoi que ce soit" ?
> La phrase me paraît admissible, mais bien tarabiscotée pour dire tout simplement: "On ne nous laisse rien faire"!
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas sur le sens de cette phrase, "quoi que ce soit" n'est pas l'équivalent de "n'importe quoi", puisque:
> "On ne nous laisse pas faire n'importe quoi" est à l'évidence différent de "on ne nous laisse rien faire".


 
Bien vu J-F. 
Donc quand _"quoi que ce soit"_ se trouve dans une phrase qui est une constatation ou un avis tranché, avec le sens de *rien*; pas de problème, on peut aussi bien l'employer dans une phrase négative, qu'affirmative, avec un temps exprimant la certitude. 

_Il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit._ (= on ne peut _rien_ faire)


De quoi faire mentir le proverbe, on n'est jamais sûr de rien. 


PS : D'accord avec ce que dit CARNESECCHI.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je cherchais une explication de 'quoi qu'il en soit'...je l'ai trouvée ici!  Mais en outre je voudrais savoir s'il est courant de dire; _où que ce soit, qui que ce soit, quand que ce soit, quel/le que ce _soit?  Si oui, est-ce qu'on les utilise par rapport avec leur plus ou moins 'équivalentes' (n'importe où, n'importe qui etc) suivant les mêmes conseils bien expliqués au-dessus pour la différence entre 'quoi que ce soit' et 'n'importe quoi'?

(J'espère que vous me comprenez!)


----------



## itka

Certaines de ces expressions sont très courantes.
_où que ce soit_ : _J'irais *où que ce soit* pour rencontrer cet écrivain que j'adore._ _= j'irais *n'importe où*_.
_qui que ce soit : Si quelqu'un fume ici, _*qui que ce soit,*_ il sera sanctionné._
_Si quelqu'un fume ici, _*n'importe qui,*_ il sera sanctionné._
_quand que ce soit : _je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu ça...est-ce que vous le dites ? 
_quel que ce soit _ne se dit pas ainsi, mais "_quelque... que ce soit_" : 
_J'irai à ce spectacle *quelque* jour *que ce soit*, je ne veux pas le manquer._
_= J'irais *n'importe quel* jour...

_En fait, toutes ces expressions qui commencent par "n'importe" me semblent être abrégées :
_Je dors n'importe où _= _je dors n'importe où que ce soit._
_
_Je suis bloquée pour trouver des phrases où on ne pourrait pas remplacer une expression par l'autre...mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait une différence avec "n'importe quoi"_...
Je permets à n'importe qui de venir m'aider.
Je permets à qui que ce soit de venir m'aider.

_Finalement, ça ne fonctionne peut-être pas comme "quoi que ce soit" et "n'importe quoi"... 
Qu'en pensez-vous, les francophones ?


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Attention,  ton dernier exemple me semble incorrect : OK pour n'importe qui (sous entendu tout le monde, le premier venu) mais pas pour qui que ce soit (du moins ça sonne mal à mes oreilles francophones )
L'assassin, qui que ce soit, avait fait vite. (ou quel qu'il soit) : ne permet pas, à mon sens, le remplacement par n'importe qui.
S'il tu penses à quoi que ce soit d'autre, dis-le moi est plus correct que "n'importe quoi"
bref, il s'agit surtout de niveau de langue et de petites subtilités de sens.


----------



## itka

J'ai repris exprès l'exemple de la discussion sur _"n'importe quoi"_ et _"quoi que ce soit"_... autant ça me choquait de remplacer l'un par l'autre, autant, avec "qui", il me semblait que ça passait...

Bon, si ça ne passe pas, c'est l'exemple que je cherchais : un cas où on ne peut pas remplacer "_qui que ce soit"_ par "_n'importe qui"._



> L'assassin, qui que ce soit, avait fait vite. (ou quel qu'il soit) : ne permet pas, à mon sens, le remplacement par n'importe qui.
> mais il le permet si on dit "n'importe qui que ce soit"...
> 
> S'il *Si* tu penses à quoi que ce soit d'autre, dis-le moi est plus correct que "n'importe quoi" Euh... là, je ne vois pas de différence :
> _"Si tu penses à n'importe quoi d'autre, dis-le-moi." T_u trouves que ce n'est pas correct ?


Je crois qu'il faut une réflexion d'ensemble sur ces expressions, parce que là, on a l'impression que... on pense que c'est correct ou incorrect... mais on n'est pas d'accord entre nous, alors pour en tirer des régularités...

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un bouquin de FLE qui ait traité la question et qui nous la donnerait tout expliquée ?


----------



## tilt

On peut remplacer _quoi/qui/où que ce soit _par n'_importe quoi/qui/où _si l'expression désigne une personne ou une chose quelconque :
_Si tu penses à quoi que ce soit d'autre, dis-le-moi_. 
_Si tu penses à n'importe quoi d'autre, dis-le-moi_. 

On ne peut par contre par faire cette substitution si on parle d'une personne ou d'une chose unique mais indéterminée :
_L'assassin, qui que ce soit, a fait vite. 
__L'assassin, n'importe qui, a fait vite. 

_Quant à _n'importe qui que ce soit_... euh..._  _dans tous les cas, pour moi.
Jamais je n'emploierais une telle tournure !


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Moi non plus, et merci à Tilt d'avoir bien mieux explicité la règle que moi !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je n'attendais pas qu'une telle fureur suivrait ma petite question mais elle constitue de bonnes choses à lire!


----------

